# My first video



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

As I even say... I'm not good at shooting and my ammo is the same that I use when I was a kid (long long long time ago) ... My tubes are tourniquet

But I try my best... Let me know your opinion and be hard if it is the case


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your video. Of course stones are the ammo most of us started with. Just a tip ... the stones you showed us were not very symmetrical and had a lot of flat surfaces. Your accuracy will be better with rounder, smoother stones. If possible, check out a river or creek and collect stones there. The action of the water tumbles the stones and rounds them off. Try to get stones that are uniform in size, which will also help your accuracy. Just keep at it!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

That was good Vince !

Im not even that good yet but i dont have much time to play so its gonna be some time

before i get proficent at it . I have not shot a picke fork yet want to but dont have time to even make one lol .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Like Charles said, try to find smoother stones. Le munizioni insieme agli elastici e alla fondina sono il segreto per i buoni tiri.

Continua cosi!

Volp


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they said it above there is nothing wrong with your shooter and you are practicing so better technique comes with practice,so keep at it and you will be hitting 10/10 in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice one Widget, keep practicing and You'll soon be looking for a way to hang the can so that You don't have to walk up and reset it every shot


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Walk to reset stimolate the cardio system and I remain fit.. Hahahahaha


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

that's my excuse for not going jogging too


----------

